# Running rich/fuel smell/flames!?



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

My gtr appears to be running quite rich...

The signs of this are is that I gives off a fair poof of soot when the turbos come in, the car smells a bit of fuel inside and I'm reliably informed that flames come out of the exhaust (lol)

The car has been custom mapped by Ben Linney and I understand the above 'features' are by design rather than by fault

However I'd rather th car didn't have these features particularly the fuel smell as it gets on my nerves on longer journeys

Does anyone have similar experiences of their gtr and if so is it just a case is tweaking the map to sort it?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

If your running without cats the fuel smell will always be there to some extent, as for running rich and the smoke they can be dialed back but many tuners prefer to run rich at higher revs/loads for protection so there will always be some, I do believe as the maps have developed recently the guys on ECUtek and S8 have being having better results. Also injector type plays a big part, I'm on ID1000s which are inherently a little smokey as the spray pattern is not optimal, I believe the newer injectors are better.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yourl get that with stage 4 bro


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep all normal.....best a bit smokey than a bit lean....


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

ASH-R35 said:


> My gtr appears to be running quite rich...
> 
> The signs of this are is that I gives off a fair poof of soot when the turbos come in, the car smells a bit of fuel inside and I'm reliably informed that flames come out of the exhaust (lol)
> 
> ...


Mine was the same and I took it into Litchfield's who look after my car and they installed a revised ECUtek map. Now there is next to no smoke which is how I like it too. However a mate of mine says the smoke and smell is all part of it so it sounds like a bit of personal preference come into it too. Though as already stated the tuners favour safer to run richer....No Poke without Smoke I think is the quote!


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ill have a word with Ben Linney and see what he recommends...im glad to hear that this is normal behaviour!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Get the odd whiff of fuel when idling but nothing's that worries me


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yourl find that in the hot weather yourl probably smell fuel a bit more due to it pressurising with the heat and the vapours sometimes they escape out of the sender unit which is under the rear seats, if it gets too bad then I'd check the bolts on the sender unit are tight and worst case change the seal on it hope this helps


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the same. Ideally it would smoke less, but I'd need to replace the id1000s


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I have the exact same issue with the fuel smell!!! I have been reassured that this is normal once the downpipes have been upgraded and cats removed! It really does do my head in when in slow moving traffic after a bit of a tear up. Smoke I believe is fairly normal as well, but I have seen a fair few GTR's that are way smokier than mine. Maybe it is the injectors you are running? My injectors were upgraded to ASNU 1050cc by SVM when upgrading to the 650R specification.

I think someone on here needs to design 'GTR' face masks so we can filter out the fumes when breathing...


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Was your car mapped on a dyno or live mapped on the road? 

Also from experience in R32 and R33 GTR's they always overfuel a little and smell of fuel when modded, it also depends on the map, black smoke isn't a bad thing its a little rich to prevent you from running lean when giving it beans..


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive run à 2010 car at stage 2,3,4 & now 5 and never had fuel smell in the car except when doing over 160mph....

Black smoke is something you have to live with on a tuned car although its much less now with better mapping and injector type.


----------

